# Lakotas



## DBII (Nov 14, 2007)

I am not up on the new rotorary wings. I just read on military.com that the US has purchased Lakotas for stateside use. While testing the bird in 80 F, the interior heated up to 108 F. The high temp resulted in the electronics, radio and computers shutting down. Now we are having to pay extra to have AC retro fitted. Some things never change. 

DBII


----------

